# Plow for a 05 Tacoma with a Shrockworks bumper



## RogerSP (Dec 29, 2008)

I imagine the answer is no, but... is there a plow out there that will fit on a Tacoma with a aftermarket (Shrockworks) bumper?

If there is not a off the shelf plow that will fit, how difficult would it be to modify the plow mounts and/or the bumper, skid plate, etc? Anyone attempt this before?

If I find myself staying in the VT/NH area after this winter I'd like to get a rig set up with a plow on it. If not my 05 Tacoma, I'll look for a decent FJ40 or older pickup for a "beater" and winter truck.

TIA


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Mounts bolt to the front of the frame- below the stock bumper. After reviewing pix on the Shrockworks website, it appears there are bumper mounts that extend down to the frame, with a skid plate included.
Exactly how they attach to the frame will make all the difference if the mount has be be modified.

It does look like your bumper may extend forward to the area where the fluid reservoir typically sits.

If I had a setup that nice on the front of my Taco, I wouldn't have a plow there!!


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

don't know how the bumper bolts up... stock locations??? If so, shouldn't be a problem, gonna have to cut the front two hook tabs off of the skid plate though, either that or you're gonna have to cut the skid to get it off after the plow frame is on. Good luck


----------

